# Best editing software for a Canon fs-100 Standard def?



## hicks62 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello all,

Got the above camcorder a few months ago, having a lot of fun, but Imagemixer3 which comes attached is just a awful program to edit on. Reading a few other thread here about Imagemixer3's bad rep, I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good editing program for use with this camcorder?

Many thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi hicks62
The answer to your question will very much depend on how much (if anything) you want to spend. I use Adobe Premiere Elements (cost around AU$155) which I find good value for money - allows you to have multiple video and audio tracks, screen within screen, varying opacity, chroma keying (greenscreen) and lots of other effects,transitions etc. It accepts many file formats (including HDD camera MOD files) and outputs in many formats as well. Only drawback (like most reasonably featured video editors) is that it does require good RAM (1GB minimum) and a faster processor.
If you don't want to spend anything at all VirtualDub will allow you to do basic editing (bit better than Windows MovieMaker)
Hope this helps.


----------



## kaboekieman (Oct 30, 2008)

hi there,
I work at a highschool in Amsterdam (The Netherlands, Europe) and we use the canon fs100... I am very happy with Pinnacle Studio 11 Plus as the editing software. A lot of fine editing programs won't recognise the 16:9 aspect ratio and show it in 4:3 format... But pinnacle (after the free and automatic ac3 codec update) recognise it automaticly... Editing is swift and simple... But you stil need an ok computer, but if you work with video files (read mpeg-2) the faster your CPU/more memery the swifter the results will be... Bu t all the editing software work like this...


hope this info helps,
cheers, Jeroen


----------



## Woodhead (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi kaboekieman!
I have just purchased a FS100 and are using Pinnacle Studio 10 but have the problem that when trying to save the movie into Mpeg2 it squezes the picture into 4:3. If I try into wmv there's no problem. I really want to have mpeg2 files out.
Tried with the custom settings set to 720*404 but it give a lot of green noise in the top of the video - what can I try?


----------

